# Second new clutch MF 271



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

So early 2018 I lost the clutch in my Massey. Broke the center of the clutch plate out. Being old, I didn't want to tackle it myself. lol Took it to a Kubota dealer that said they service all brands, no problem. No MF dealers within 100 miles of me. So, I haul it over and a month or so later they tell me it is ready. I go pick it up and notice the clutch pedal is sooo much easier to operate and I mention it to them. Take it home and it sits for a month or so while I am waiting on weather to cut hay. I take it out to the field and now it grinds trying to put the PTO into gear. It finally goes and I run the hay mower for about 3 hours. The next time I go to use it a few weeks later it will NOT engage the PTO (two stage clutch). I call the dealer he says bring it back. I take it back and they say they have to replace it again and I must have been riding the pedal with my foot. I tell them I could sit a sand bag on the pedal and not burn it out in 3 hours. lol They agree to replace it but I have to pay for parts. I finally agreed.

I pick it up two months later after the mechanic calls me and asks what the adjustment specification is supposed to be. lol I tell him I don't don't know and it is his job to find out. He said the clutch assembly does not come pre adjusted from the supplier. I bring it back home and try it a few times with no load on the PTO and all seems good. I go to cut hay about a month later and all is good. A week later I go to cut and it grinds trying to engage the PTO but I get it engaged and go cut. Now, two months later I go to cut and it will not engage at all. It grinds like there is no clutch at all.

Does anyone know if I can maybe adjust the PTO clutch disk or not? I know I can adjust the trans disk but that won't help in my mind.

My complaints to the dealer have fallen on deft ears as it has been too long even though they can see very few hours on this thing. I have several other tractors and only us this one to cut hay with as the hay mower is heavy and this tractor has a lot of ass.

Any suggestions would be helpful. If it can't be adjusted I guess I will have to break it down this winter and do it myself. I will run my mower on another tractor to get my hay done.

Now they have over $4000 of my money and I have a very good tractor with no PTO.

Thanks


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sounds like you got took. Just hate when someone tells you “we can do that “ and then you are out a pile of money with a still broken piece of equipment.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Did you get billed for flywheel resurfacing? If so my guess either pressure plate wasn't initially adjusted correctly or flywheel was resurfaced incorrectly.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Could be a couple different things, when they surfaced the flywheel they need to cut the area the pressure plate mounts to for the correct depth. The other thing would be if the flywheel is worn too far and you are hitting on the bolts that mount to the crankshaft it would pull on one side of the clutch for a little while then wear out fast. or they installed the clutch plate backwards and the hub bottoms out there again you are driving on one side of the clutch disc, Some of those clutch discs actually have a sticker on the wrong side telling which way to mount them, I don't know if they would work that way in a different application but had one I was going to put in a tractor was ready to put in and caught it and had to make sure it was the right way. The only way to know is to be there when the parts come out and see what malfunctioned.


----------



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't know if they resurfaced the flywheel or not. I suspect my flywheel was ok as the original assembly broke in the center of the clutch plate. I got all the original parts back the first time but didn't keep them.

Is there any adjustment that needs to be done before putting in a new assembly that can't be done from the inspection plate?

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Are you the original owner, of the tractor, or bought it used? By the sounds of it, this tractor had a clutch job, previously, or assembled wrong, when the tractor was built.
I learned the Hard Way, while doing a Clutch Job. I did a clutch job, on a tractor, I previously owned. The pressure plates, broke out in the center, as you have described. 
When I pushed the two halves of the tractor together, I didn't have the Splines on the Clutch Plate, lined Up, with the Splines on the Counter Shaft. 
Yes, it lasted a year, but like you, I couldn't get the PTO, to engage. Tore the tractor down, and discovered, that the center of the Clutch Plates, was almost Completely Broken away, from the Clutch Plates.
What I didn't realize, which was a Very Important Step, was that I had to constantly Turn, the PTO Shaft, when it was engaged, to make sure everything lined up, as I was pushing the two halves, of the tractor, back together. The Previous Job, I could feel things Bind as I was trying to putt everything together, but when I put the tractor back together, the Second Time, everything slid together, as it was supposed to, while I was turning the PTO Shaft.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a case1594 which has the same type of clutch. It has a seperate lever just for the pto portion of the clutch that needs to be adjusted right to have enough movement to make clutch work so I'm wondering if you can make any adjustment on linkage to resolve this problem.


----------



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Are you the original owner, of the tractor, or bought it used? By the sounds of it, this tractor had a clutch job, previously, or assembled wrong, when the tractor was built.
> I learned the Hard Way, while doing a Clutch Job. I did a clutch job, on a tractor, I previously owned. The pressure plates, broke out in the center, as you have described.
> When I pushed the two halves of the tractor together, I didn't have the Splines on the Clutch Plate, lined Up, with the Splines on the Counter Shaft.
> Yes, it lasted a year, but like you, I couldn't get the PTO, to engage. Tore the tractor down, and discovered, that the center of the Clutch Plates, was almost Completely Broken away, from the Clutch Plates.
> What I didn't realize, which was a Very Important Step, was that I had to constantly Turn, the PTO Shaft, when it was engaged, to make sure everything lined up, as I was pushing the two halves, of the tractor, back together. The Previous Job, I could feel things Bind as I was trying to putt everything together, but when I put the tractor back together, the Second Time, everything slid together, as it was supposed to, while I was turning the PTO Shaft.


I bought the tractor from a guy I know. He bought it new. I am sure it was original. I have had it for over ten years and all was well until I was using a tiller one day and the PTO just stopped. I saw the parts the Kubota dealer had put in and removed the first time with 3 hours PTO time on it. The clutch disk was scorched a bit (from being maladjusted) and everything else looked brand new.Of course they said I was riding the clutch (NOT!) After I have a chance to try and adjust it, if it can't be adjusted I guess I will split it and do it myself. Too dang old to be doing this but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

I am not getting notifications of replies. Checked my preferences.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

sounds like all its needs is adjustment to pto clutch which is the smaller disc in the clutch pack it can be made by removing the plate under the tractor. my brother done a 471 couple weeks ago. its usually an easy fix would have to look at shop manual for the specs.its a shame the dealership wont stand behind their work!!


----------

